# I love this hobby.



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 20, 2009)

This is such a great hobby. I have been slowly making the parts for my first engine. The experience thus far has been a great one. If it runs when I am done the experience will be incredible. 

Building each piece has forced me to start using my brain again. My problem solving skills have been waining the last five years because I am a stay at home Dad. This project has forced me to solve quite a bit of issues ie: how to hold parts; material substitution, an old lathe that needed quite a bit of adjustment, etc.

I never thought that I would find something to replace racing but I believe I may just have found it. I would really like to thank those who make this board possible. Without it, I would have never decided to get involved.


----------



## steamer (Jan 20, 2009)

It's great to have you here!  I like the creative outlet and the great opportunity for problem solving .....I'm glad you do too.

Dave


----------



## malcolmt (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Notch

Welcome aboard. If you have the facility could you show us some pictures of your progress so far ? ( we like pictures a lot )  ;D

Quote "I would really like to thank those who make this board possible. " You are one of those people. 

Keep up the good work.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## itowbig (Jan 20, 2009)

yes this is a great hobby. welcome home and we like pics. please share ideas too.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 20, 2009)

Notch,
Welcome. It only gets better ;D

Kevin


----------



## Maryak (Jan 21, 2009)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> My problem solving skills have been waining the last five years because I am a stay at home Dad. This project has forced me to solve quite a bit of issues ie: how to hold parts; material substitution, an old lathe that needed quite a bit of adjustment, etc.



Luck you - my are waning due to an incurable disease, (old mature age ;D). This forum still keeps "Gerry and the Hat Tricks" in song and dance mode. :



> I never thought that I would find something to replace racing but I believe I may just have found it. I would really like to thank those who make this board possible. Without it, I would have never decided to get involved.



I felt the same about sailing but managed to realise that my ambition far outweighed my capabilties. 

I hope you enjoy it here at least half as much as I do.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 21, 2009)

I will try to get some pictures up. My parts definitely are not the works of art like those I see here, but I'm trying. I have to walk before I can run. Also, I need to learn allot. That's why I am so grateful for this site. 

Thanks to all who responded with warm welcomes.


----------



## Cedge (Jan 21, 2009)

90XL...
Function first... Bling later. Keep in mind sometimes the bling is purely to 
distract you from seeing all the mistakes...(grin)

Steve


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is a picture of the engine so far with the parts I made (excluding the nut and spring). 

The frame is wider because I used a 2x3 hollow steel bar. The crank was a 350 Chevy head bolt from an ARP kit. The crank pin was a ARP Ford accessory bolt. The pivot pin was a head bolt from Briggs & Stratton small engine.

The engine I am building is NickG's oscillator. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3810.0


ARP= Automotive Racing Products


----------



## ksouers (Jan 21, 2009)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> The crank was a 350 Chevy head bolt...
> The crank pin was a ARP Ford accessory bolt...
> head bolt from Briggs & Stratton small engine.



You sure you weren't listening to Johnny Cash when you selected your parts?  ;D


Kevin


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> sometimes the bling is purely to
> distract you from seeing all the mistakes...(grin)
> 
> Steve



My secret is out!


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 21, 2009)

"You sure you weren't listening to Johnny Cash when you selected your parts? "

That's a good one ksouers.  I really want to make it from as much stuff that I have lying around as I can. Don't ask me why. Probably because it enhances the thinking/planning/creative part of the experience. I really need to get my brain working again.


----------



## baldrocker (Jan 24, 2009)

Nah!
The reason for using stuff laying around is to 
MAKE ROOM FOR NEW STUFF.
BR


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 24, 2009)

Boy isn't that truth. My neighbor came home from work today and gave me the following bars (dia x length): 1.250 x 7.5 Stainless, .750 x 6.0 Stainless, .50 x 5.5 stainless, and 3 pieces of .625 x 7.0 cold rolled.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 25, 2009)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Boy isn't that truth. My neighbor came home from work today and gave me the following bars (dia x length): 1.250 x 7.5 Stainless, .750 x 6.0 Stainless, .50 x 5.5 stainless, and 3 pieces of .625 x 7.0 cold rolled.



On his next trip over it'll be with a print to make parts out of those hunks of metal he gave you. :big:
Then the real fun will begine

Bernd


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 25, 2009)

He knows that I just got into this hobby and have been scrounging up material to make my first engine and will need more for the next one. Also, I snow plow his driveway for free.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I finished the engine tonight and it ran on the first shot. What a great feeling. I built it for my five year old son and had him assemble most of it. It was really cool to watch the little thing cranking right along. I was more excited then my son. 

The batteries are dead in the camera as usual so I will post a picture tomorrow. I will also see if I can get a video of it. The paint didn't come out that good. It's been cold here in Pennsylvania and I can only paint outside.


----------



## NickG (Jan 28, 2009)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> My secret is out!



I'd definitely agree with all of this!

I've just found this thread and feel quite proud that somebody has decided to make an engine based around my design! I just hope it works!  But seeing as your components thus far put mine to shame I have no doubt that it will!

That's the name of this game when you're starting out too, improvisation! My next project is going to be a flame licker based around Jan Ridders internal valve design, however, I will be using a cast iron flywheel that I machined many years ago and the glass spirit burner from the chemistry set I had in my early teens!

Nick

Whoops, I replied without realising there was a 2nd page. Congratulations 90LX_Notch, can't wait to see the pictures and video of the finished engine.

Nick


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are the pics. I am unable to post the video at this time. I will try tomorrow to make it available. 

I have to make a nice base for it and repaint the yellow. The cold air killed the final coat on the frame. The cylinder and cover came out completely horrible.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 28, 2009)

Nick

Thank you for the design. It was a perfect first engine, especially since I don't have a milling machine. rleete was the one who ponted me to it.

I highly doubt that my components put yours to shame.

Good luck with your next build. It sounds very interesting.


----------



## rleete (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice job.

What kind of paint did you use? You might be able to very lightly sand the parts (1000 or finer paper), and buff it out. Or, sand it and put on a clearcoat to bring up the shine.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 29, 2009)

rleete

First, I would like to thank you for directing me to Nicks plans. This was a great first time build.

As far as the paint goes: It's Pasti-kote Industrial All-Purpose Enamel. I agree with you. When the weather gets warmer, I'm going to sand it and spray a few light coats on it.


----------



## NickG (Jan 29, 2009)

90LX_Notch,

Thanks for choosing my engine, I'm glad it all went to plan for you and hope other's will try it now based on your success.

Stupid question but I assume you didn't paint the port faces? That would dramatically degrade performance! :big: 

Can't wait to see the video!

Nick


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't get the video to upload to YouTube.  It keeps giving me an "unknown error" message. ???  I try some more today. :-\

Nick- The ports were blocked off when I painted it and I used a 60* countersink to open them up after paint. The thing runs great. Half the time it will start without turning the fly wheel when the air is applied to it. It runs in both directions depending on which port the air is applied to.


----------



## NickG (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds great! Sorry I can't help with youtube, I use photobucket!

Nick


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 30, 2009)

Finally after two days:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSRwQtJ5OpI[/ame]

It's noisy because I used a portable tire compressor for air.


----------



## malcolmt (Jan 30, 2009)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D 

BLOODY GOOD JOB 

Thanks for taking us along with you, It's great to see the whole process, Well done.

Kind regards 

Malcolm


----------



## NickG (Jan 30, 2009)

That is very pleasing to see! Well done! What's the next project then?!

 ;D


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 30, 2009)

Malcolm- Thank you for the compliments.

Nick- Once again thank you. I don't know what the next project will be. Since I don't have the ability to mill anything it prevents me from attempting quite a few engines. Drilling and filing can only get me so far.


----------



## NickG (Jan 30, 2009)

You'd be surprised what you can do with drills, files and a lathe!

What sort of lathe is it? Do you have a four jaw chuck? Also, with a vertical slide, milling is possible in a lathe.

Nick


----------



## jlmanatee (Jan 30, 2009)

Speaking of files, didn't the oldtime apprentices have to spend lots of time with a file before they ever even got to touch a machine? Also, in one of the Bedside Readers I remember a fascinating article about how WWII POWs in a Japanese POW camp built a beautiful lathe and all the components with just files, chisels and a few other hand tools. And they hid it all from the guards. Amazing!


----------



## Maryak (Jan 30, 2009)

jlmanatee  said:
			
		

> Speaking of files, didn't the oldtime apprentices have to spend lots of time with a file before they ever even got to touch a machine?



You sure got that right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not to mention a hammer and various chisels + a hand hacksaw. (That's where I learned to use a hammer with either hand because the other hand was mangled from missing the chisel and it gave it a break).

The first year of my 5 year apprenticeship. In addition no mikes verniers etc. Calipers and a steel scale and a magnifying glass tolerance +/- 0.002" Oh, after the 1st six months we were allowed to operate a drill press.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 30, 2009)

Nick- It's an old Craftsman/Atlas 618. I do not have a four jaw chuck for it yet; nor the funds for one at this time. I have a dog drive plate for it and after seeing Steamers use of a face plate I have some ideas for the future.

Nick, jlmanatee and Maryak- Yes, a lot can be done with a file. The small slot in the frame was done with one as well as truing up the frame after hacksawing. My drillpress has a lot to be desired. A mill would just be nice but, that's a long way off at this point.


----------

